# Joke; Rated MA: The monkey in the bar



## grandpajohn (Oct 15, 2009)

This guy walks in the bar with his monkey, sits down and orders his drink. The monkey takes off down the bar eating peanuts, pickled eggs and just tearing the place up. The monkey runs over to the pool table and promptly swallows the cue ball.

The bartender says "hey, control that monkey, he's tearing the place up and just ate the cue ball". The gentleman replies "sorry, I'll pay for anything he does". So the guy finish's his drink, pays for everything and leaves with the monkey.

A couple days latter, the guy comes back into the bar with the monkey, orders his drink and the monkey starts running up and down the bar again, only this time he picks up a peanut, sticks it up his backside, pulls it out and eats it, he then does the same thing with a pickled egg. The bartender is totally disgusted, he asks "hey whats the matter with that monkey, why is he shoving everthing in his backside and then eating it"?

The guy puts down his drink and says "well since he had to pass that cue ball, he is test fitting everything first"!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## larry maddock (Nov 29, 2009)

that got me a laff


----------



## alx (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah...that was funny!


----------



## carpetride (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL!  I'm glad I wasn't drinking a soda when I read that.


----------

